# Paphiopedilum micranthum album



## Berthold (Aug 14, 2013)

My new teenagers now sitting in a mixture of pine bark/Akadama/Bims(pumice)/Kanuma 60/20/10/10


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Dido (Aug 14, 2013)

Nic once. 
Hope they will make it, if you have seedlings one day think on me. 

At the moment the prices are to crazy for this one. 
Did you see the spiking one when you have visited P.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2013)

Good score man, I have been hunting for a good deal on this. Meaning cheap micranthum album. Needless to say, I have no luck lol.


----------



## reivilos (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol I recognized P's latest substrates...


----------



## Dido (Aug 14, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Good score man, I have been hunting for a good deal on this. Meaning cheap micranthum album. Needless to say, I have no luck lol.



If they are from P then it is not a good deal. 

You can buy a lot of other stuff for his prices. .....:evil:

One year ago his prices for the same kind other batch was more then 100 lower.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2013)

Dido said:


> If they are from P then it is not a good deal.
> 
> You can buy a lot of other stuff for his prices. .....:evil:
> 
> One year ago his prices for the same kind other batch was more then 100 lower.



 The prices are coming down but not as fast as I would like. Hoping that they will be priced like a venustum album  someday perhaps.


----------



## Dido (Aug 14, 2013)

eggshells said:


> The prices are coming down but not as fast as I would like. Hoping that they will be priced like a venustum album  someday perhaps.



I have the same dream........


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2013)

Dido said:


> If they are from P then it is not a good deal.
> 
> You can buy a lot of other stuff for his prices. .....:evil:
> 
> One year ago his prices for the same kind other batch was more then 100 lower.





Dido said:


> I have the same dream........



/high five


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 14, 2013)

Stunning plants!

Can't wait to see the blooms!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 14, 2013)

Very good looking, nice find. Please post pictures when they bloom, whenever that may be. I hope they do well for you.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 14, 2013)

its the only thing i really want..will just have to settle for my Magic Lantern alba compot for now


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice. BTW, I may be mistaken but isn't that pot on the left mostly coconut husk chips?



eggshells said:


> The prices are coming down but not as fast as I would like. Hoping that they will be priced like a venustum album  someday perhaps.



WOW! You have a really good drug connect!  



ehanes7612 said:


> its the only thing i really want..will just have to settle for my Magic Lantern alba compot for now



Yeah, me too! :evil:


----------



## Berthold (Aug 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice. BTW, I may be mistaken but isn't that pot on the left mostly coconut husk chips?



Yes left one is from Popow. Now he takes coconut mixed with about 20% Akadama.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2013)

BP had some very interesting plants I've heard. I hope to to be able to get some soon.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 14, 2013)

Dido said:


> If they are from P then it is not a good deal.



One of the plants is from Mr. Popow and I think it's a good deal, for me and for him


----------



## Stone (Aug 14, 2013)

There was a flask of these on a list here. $500 for 5 plants.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 15, 2013)

Stone said:


> There was a flask of these on a list here. $500 for 5 plants.



Targeted at you wealthy people, with our exchange rate and weak currency, that is stratospheric! (Ching Hua has them at that rate if anyone is interested)


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats Berthold! No lime in your mixes? How is your water? seems if the optimum conditions for P. mic. is a bit dependent on its provenance, like P. micr. eburneum commonly available from Taiwan in flask seems to like limestone. I have a suspicion that this may not always be the case and perhaps not for the alba's available now. Guess that Xavier has more to add on this ?
B


----------



## Berthold (Aug 15, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> No lime in your mixes? How is your water?



there is lime in the pumice and in the water. I added some Dolomitic grit to the mixture of adult Paph. micranthum and armeniacum but I couldn't find an effect.


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, so your water is hard?
B


----------



## Berthold (Aug 15, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Thanks, so your water is hard?
> B



only normal, but that may be good enough


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, good luck with your albas, they look really nice, post a pic when they flower!
B


----------



## Stone (Aug 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> > Targeted at you wealthy people,
> 
> 
> Ha Ha.....If I was wealthy I would have bought it!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome plants!


----------



## Berthold (Nov 15, 2014)

100 Euro increase in the last year. It is not easy to make 50% per anno at the stock exchange


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2014)

Crazy!! Good luck.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 16, 2014)

Both like that?oke:
Whatever......looking good:clap:


----------



## Berthold (Apr 12, 2017)

For years cultivation by now, 2 inches span, not more


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2017)

Is it the photo or are the leaf margins yellowish?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 12, 2017)

The leaf margins are a little yellow.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

Still alive though. Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 12, 2017)

Maybe these are just genetically weak batch. 
I don't have album but micranthum and some micranthum dominant hybrids (75% micranthum genetically) I have been growing seem terribly slow while some individuals seem faster.

I have one in bud. If it turns out nice, I might just toss most others. Not worth it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm interested. BTW, since we started watering less they do seem to be doing better, thanks.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 10, 2017)

For Christmas I expect a surprise


----------



## John M (Nov 10, 2017)

Wonderful! 'Looking forward to seeing that flower!


----------



## gego (Nov 10, 2017)

Lots of moss now, had some culture change?

Goodluck...


----------



## Berthold (Nov 10, 2017)

gego said:


> Lots of moss now, had some culture change?
> 
> Goodluck...



No, always the same, pine bark with a moss layer on top but moss started growing. It is well controlling the humidity in the bark.


----------



## SlipperMatt (Nov 10, 2017)

That would be the perfekt present, for You and us! Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2017)

Great news! Good luck. keep us posted.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2017)

Looking better everytime!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (Nov 12, 2017)

Exciting! I enjoy this kind of thread, tracking the long-term growth of a plant!


----------



## Berthold (Dec 11, 2017)

Berthold said:


> For Christmas I expect a surprise



Only two weeks left. Time is running out.
I should increase temperature from 12 to 15° C.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 11, 2017)

Fingers crossed!
David


----------



## John M (Dec 11, 2017)

A.n.t.i.c.i.p.a.t.i.o.n!!!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 11, 2017)

John M said:


> A.n.t.i.c.i.p.a.t.i.o.n!!!



Yeeees....we hold our breaths in eager, eager anticipation! Hopefully, we won't get suffocated before the final climax!! :arrr:


----------



## Berthold (Dec 11, 2017)

Guldal said:


> Yeeees....we hold our breaths in eager, eager anticipation! Hopefully, we won't get suffocated before the final climax!! :arrr:




No, don't worry. 
I will follow the Van't Hoff rule, which says increasing temperature by 10° C will double reaction speed.
If development will become to heavy I reduce the temperature.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking forward to it. Don't do anything crazy!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 11, 2017)

I don't think this is going to be in bloom until mid-January, even with the heat increase.


----------



## cxcanh (Dec 14, 2017)

It is so bad because all threat I posted in the forum now nolonger can see the photos (before I posted photos viva a third party - photobooket)


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow!!..Very nice. Love pristine white.


----------



## John M (Dec 14, 2017)

cxcanh said:


> It is so bad because all threat I posted in the forum now nolonger can see the photos (before I posted photos viva a third party - photobooket)



Agreed! What Photobucket did was nasty and greedy and very damaging to their brand! If they wanted to begin charging for photo hosting, they should've at least shown a bit of consideration to all the people using their service and NOT made all the photos that were already posted for free, disappear. The photo record of my posts has been destroyed because of what they did. I will never, ever again use Photobucket. I hope they go bankrupt!


----------



## Berthold (Dec 14, 2017)

cxcanh said:


>





Oh my god, that's a challenge


----------



## blondie (Dec 14, 2017)

Your plants are looking really nice can't wait to to see the blooms


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing Mr. Canh.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm with John!


----------



## cxcanh (Dec 14, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm with John!




Me too, I'll nerver use photobooket again.


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow!! That is impressive!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice example Canh. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 15, 2017)

We have to make difference between real alba posted of Mr. Cahn and fma. glanzeanum. Well known alba form is glanzeanum what is very rare and hard to find and very expensive , album form of Cahn is only one described plant and noone reported that it still exists. If yes it could be a very good thing and should have to be propagated and i think it would be impossible to get.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 15, 2017)

That is one beautiful flower... though my dad always used to say, what's with all the noise around these white flowers, the colored ones are much prettier!

I like the name photobooket - it seems likely they will kick the booket soon.


----------



## cxcanh (Dec 16, 2017)

dodidoki said:


> We have to make difference between real alba posted of Mr. Cahn and fma. glanzeanum. Well known alba form is glanzeanum what is very rare and hard to find and very expensive , album form of Cahn is only one described plant and noone reported that it still exists. If yes it could be a very good thing and should have to be propagated and i think it would be impossible to get.



We have about 30 plants and just two bloom and the rest still waiting...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2017)

Good news, please propagate. Still waiting to hear from 3/4 flaskers regarding your other flasks. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Dec 17, 2017)

cxcanh said:


> It is so bad because all threat I posted in the forum now nolonger can see the photos (before I posted photos viva a third party - photobooket)



isn't it the vietnamese micranthum variety kienni ?


----------



## cxcanh (Dec 18, 2017)

Hien said:


> isn't it the vietnamese micranthum variety kienni ?




Yet it is


----------



## Berthold (Jan 18, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> I don't think this is going to be in bloom until mid-January, even with the heat increase.



Yes, You are right, next deadline is mid-Februrary


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2018)

Torturous! !

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2018)

cxcanh said:


> Yet it is



How can you tell them apart??


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 20, 2018)

How is that itty bitty plant making that big ol' flower?


----------



## paworsport (Jan 20, 2018)

Marvelous I think you will see the flower soon before end of January


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How can you tell them apart??


If you have the vietnamense version you know!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2018)

That doesn't help!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2018)

How's this? If you don't know that it's the viet version then you don't have it. Kind of like canh and rung.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 8, 2018)

We are approaching mid of February.

Two lips are developing on one flower which reminds me of uniovular twins.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2018)

Thats unusual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Feb 8, 2018)

Twin pouches? This makes even rarer. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2018)

!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 8, 2018)

freak show. Cut the flower now.


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 9, 2018)

It is a weirdo like her daddy.oke: well, at least it is album.


----------



## Guldal (Feb 9, 2018)

Twin pouches?! One cannot quite avoid a sordid image in ones (filthy) imagination of a rather heavy balled scrotum with two gigantic testicles side by side... Pardon my french!!!


----------



## paworsport (Feb 9, 2018)

Guldal said:


> Twin pouches?! One cannot quite avoid a sordid image in ones (filthy) imagination of a rather heavy balled scrotum with two gigantic testicles side by side... Pardon my french!!!



LOL FUNNY:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Berthold (Feb 9, 2018)

Guldal said:


> Pardon my french!!!



No problem, Donald Trump criticized that the French have no word for "entrepreneur" in their language.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 9, 2018)

How about a straight on view?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Feb 9, 2018)

Wait some days please.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2018)

I thought the bud formation was werid in mid January whwn you posted. Such a long wait for such a surprise.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry, I am too late. 
But the plant develops 2 new shoots and I hope in the second term of Donald Trump I can show you tow or even four new fine white flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2018)

whoa...............put it out of its misery


----------



## Berthold (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, I shall burn it, I think.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2018)

If Donald Trump gets another term it will not survive the Apocalypse. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 18, 2018)

I think its awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice cat...


----------



## Berthold (Feb 19, 2018)

Stone said:


> Nice cat...



Yes thanks, real men have cats :clap:


----------

